# Shopping for cat food.



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

After I got all bills paid and the fog outside cleared I decided to go out for cat food.

It was after noon by the time I splashed the boat in Empire. Went a bit north west to start. I had Vu Du shrimp, spinner baits, and 2 different setups using market shrimp. The winds were picking up and I was in my least productive area but did not feel like running far at all. Just wanted to be out on the water.

I found clean water. I made 2 stops and did not even get a sniff. Moved to whole other area and still nothing. At my next stop I get one as soon as the bait hits the water on the first cast. Unfortunately it was only 14 inches.










I put the Vu Du down and started using market shrimp under a cork and on the bottom. The reds love it. After about 15 casts with nothing on this point and inlet I use a spinner bait with nothing. Before leaving I pick up the Vu Du again and first cast again HELLO!










A few more shorts and I move on. I head towards the Buras area and things get a bit better. I am in a place that looks good and the first 2 casts I get hit both times and it feels like a trout. Now the adrenalin is starting to work. False alarm. Things are not happening so I toss a hand full of old shrimp as chum. After a few minutes I see a tail working just below the surface. I cast a shrimp there and get hit. It is a good fish but I still do not think the tail I saw was this fish. My first keeper and if things do not change the cats are dining first class tonight.










A few more casts and I hook up with another flounder. I put that in the live well also. I am on the outside casting through a narrow shallow cut into a pond where the water is flowing in past my boat. I get a hit and this time it almost feels like a bull red. This fish makes a dash to the left and it is around the corner pulling drag. It is definitely a good redfish. I hold this fish until it comes out in front but then it crosses to the right behind the other bank. There was so much to get hung up on I did not expect to land it. After a good battle I ended up victorious and I had a very nice 26 inch redfish in the boat.










By this time the fog is starting to threaten. Empire gets hit hard so I decide to end my adventures at this point before I get socked in. Although I have it I do not look forward to using radar. Better to play it safe. My shopping list is completed. 

My neighbor got the redfish on the half shell for grilling.










And my cats are forgoing sushi grade tuna for flounder fillets.










Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice stringer of fish


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

